# thinking about opening a aigun shop with a range



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i am thinking about opening a airgun shop with a indoor range. do you think it will be a success ? will enough people support it ? thanks. marty


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Marty-

check your PM.

Tim


----------

